# spike lights



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

does any one know a good place to get garden spike lights. I can usualy get them for $2 after christmas but haunt exspanion means i need more.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Big Lots usually has them for near that price. Home Depot has them for about double.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Big Lots in Minneapolis had some deals in clearance... a "holiday pack" with 2 spikes, a 20' outdoor extension cord and one of those outdoor power stakes (3 outlets).  All for about $8. I picked up both of them!!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've bought mine from Big Lots also.


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've gotten them from Wal-Mart. The one I buy is the Woods YardMaster Floodlight Holder.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I am working on a source now, but doubt I will offer them for less than $5 each....
Just a good solution for folks with our LED spots n floods, no hunting for an adequate holder. Unless they want to use our DIY solutions like the zip style snap in medium sockets and brackets.


----------

